# Join Spouse in UK



## Gorbagon (Aug 2, 2016)

HI

My wife is already in UK on Ancestry Visa and has her Residence Permit.

I want to start the application to join her but not sure the type of visa i need to apply for.

There are 3 categories you have to choose from,

Reason for visit
Visa Type
Visa Sub Type

i can only think of 

Settlement
Settlement
Husband

then comes the question of supporting documents so it doesnt get declined, where can i get this information for the exact info i must supply.

Kind Regards
Bradley


----------

